# triggers or tangs



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

As it reads, Im not much of a salt guy, been throwing around the idea of trying a set up.

Lots of different species iv liked over the years, are those triggers cool fish?? They look pretty sweet to me, so do those tangs.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> As it reads, Im not much of a salt guy, been throwing around the idea of trying a set up.
> 
> Lots of different species iv liked over the years, are those triggers cool fish?? They look pretty sweet to me, so do those tangs.


To me, nothing is cooler than a Queen/Undulated/Clown trigger but as far as Tangs go...I love me a Sohal, I used to have one until it got too nutty for my tank and would cut up any fish that I tried to add.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Undy Trigger in a 55, awsome begginners setup, especially for the ones who love aggressive fish


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

I love the colors in triggers, but they arent reef safe and can be very territorial. Most tangs are reef safe and also have great colors, there temperment is also a bit better. I would have to go with tangs because really with triggers you are limited to what you can keep with it. At least this is my understanding









Andrew


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

triggers r cool but they can only be kept in fo and fowlr tanks.. so therefor id say tangs...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> triggers r cool but they can only be kept in fo and fowlr tanks.. so therefor id say tangs...


but as a begginner in salt you really think that he wants to jump right into expensive, hard to keep reefs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Tangs, but Triggers are cool too.

You want something really sweet? Try a Centropyge! Or a few of them (large tank).


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

look at the question in his topic.. it asks which i like better..


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

jiggy said:


> Tangs, but Triggers are cool too.
> 
> You want something really sweet? Try a Centropyge! Or a few of them (large tank).


And I answered it, asshat :laugh: I doubt he minds me adding in a little suggestion.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah guys, just to clarify, I would set up a fowlr. May get into reefs down the road, but the fowlr set ups is what intereses me the most.

I like those blue jaw triggers I think they are called, also like the tangs the all blue ones with the yellow tails, and the ones with the blue heads.

I was under the impression the triggers get pretty aggressive when they get larger, I also heard they can move the rocks around, is that true??? wouldnt that effect your live rock set up??? i thought these 2 species couldnt be mixed, or shouldnt be.

Either way, not sure what fish I want, but will be tangs or trigger for sure,and build a set up around that.

Gonna do alot more research, just wanted to see what some of you guys thought about these species...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i was talking to tibs.. asshat


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

> but as a begginner in salt you really think that he wants to jump right into expensive, hard to keep reefs?


That is true but you also dont want to be stuck with this Trigger when you go to reefs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

The problem with Triggers is that many are quite territorial to all fish, wheras with Tangs, its more to other Tangs. If you go with a Tang, you can build a community of smaller fish around it, and can keep inverts like Crabs and Snails, and even Shrimps.



jiggy said:


> i was talking to tibs.. asshat


A quote would have helped, considering you posted it after my post...


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

triggers are cool.. but if you wanna go with like a reef tank, you might wanna go with tangs.. cuz usually triggers cant be with corals..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok if u ask me, i m just a beginer but I gonna try to put a powder blue tank, a yelow eeyed tang and a niger triggr together as babies and grw them together, but I dnt recommend any one try it I'm just gonna see what happens cause that's what I want.
I also plan on keeping corals and all the fish.My trigger better not messwt my sea hair or my snails or I'm gonna get pissed
like I said don't try this unless u have oom for error n ur plans.
but I guess to answer ur ? what is my fav
well mine is the triger I love the way they move. WOW.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

What size of a tank are you going for? That has a big role in fish suggestions.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Raptor said:


> What size of a tank are you going for? That has a big role in fish suggestions.


Yeah looking at 90 gallon, or 180 gallon set up.

I know for sure I want fiji live rock, and some kind of live sand.

The main fish I want are blue jawed trigger, niger trigger, or undulated trigger.

Could also go with blue tangs, powder blue tangs, yellow tangs, maybe one of each???

I hear the triggers are aggressive when larger, and they should be just one, but then I see more then one in a tank, and also see them mixed with tangs, so not real sure what the deal is with that.

my concern with the triggers is destroying my live rock set up. I understand with these species, sometimes they need to be added last for territory purposes, same with the tangs.

I can pick these up a little larger in size 6" plus as well, not to worried about cost.

I understand the curing process for live rock, who knows I may find an established set up when the times comes. 
Still learning about the critters that come with live rock and live sand, I know the bristle worms and mantis shrimp you want to eliminate.

Now saying that some other species of fish I like that are possible tank mates for the tangs or triggers are.

puffers
groupers ( I know they get real big)

What are some other species that can go with the triggers and tangs. I was curious if there is a species that likes to group up, maybe 3-5 of something, Im open to suggestions.

Good opions so far, any buddies for these guys you think would work i will check out some pictures.

im not to worried about changing this to reef later on, if i want a reef, ill start a new tank for that....


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am busy atthe moment i'll try to get ya a better response in a little bit, But a 180 would fit your needs better and get a sump as big as you can to add extra water volume. Get the biggest skimmer you can afford like the asm G4+ or better. Tangs can be more psyco than triggers.
I havent met a trigger than can handle a sohal tang, or a clown tang.
I'll try to get ya some better info and some pics


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Triggerfish all the way


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I'm with trigger lover niger triggers rule
all the way and around again


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

::sigh::


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

I would go with a blonde naso tang, Those guys are crazy. I just had to get rid of one Because he was picking on my clown trigger.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

bigpun said:


> I would go with a blonde naso tang, Those guys are crazy. I just had to get rid of one Because he was picking on my clown trigger.


How big was the Naso compared to the CT...CT's are too friggin nasty, imo. I had a CT go nutso on me and it sucked. Such a cool looking fish though. I am looking into getting a Blonde Naso for my 125...my tank is so bare now, all I have is a Porc Puff, Niger Trig, and a Snowflake eel.


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

The naso was just about an inch longer than my CT. CT was 5'', Naso 6''.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

tangs! getting aggressive fish limits your possiblilites to lions, groupers, triggers etc. with tangs you can have 10x the variety of fish than an aggressive tank, shrimp, crabs, snails, CORAL, etc.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never met a clown tang that hasnt killed all of his tank mates.
They dont call them surgeonfish for nothing. They have that spine that can pop out like a razor and slice up a fish. Clown tangs and sohals are psyco fish! I would pit them against any trigger or angel eel for that matter.
I have a clown tang coming in to be my frag tank guardian.
Yes he will be alone.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, i know tangs can slice, but having aggressive fish keeps you held back from the best things in the hobby..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i personally prefer triggers. i espically love Hawaiian Black Trigger - Melichthys niger. I want to get one for my 75 but am afraid he will nip at my corals, and eat my snails. They are supposed to be one of the more reef safe varities. I might get a small one and see how it goes.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

there are three reef safe triggers, blue jaw, sargassum and i think the other one is called a crosshatch trigger.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya, i might end up going with a blue jaw as my second option, as they are also pretty good looking imo.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Illninio forgot one trigger, its the black hawiian trigger. Thats also a reef safe trigger.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Good opionions and thoughts guys.........

Im still Looking at alot of different species. To bad I cant do everything I want in one tank.....lol.........

Im going 180 gallon, this will be in the works, livestock stage anyway this summer...thanks for all the input.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yes, raptor your are right, i think i will get one when i am done aquascaping.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats you wont be dissapointed. Get a decent sized one and he will be more personable.
Small plantavore triggers are very shy. Well for the most part all sw fish when small are shy.
I was thinking on another fish but i doubt this guy will allow it.


----------

